# CR1 Visa timeline validity question



## HammersmithLad (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I’m a UK citizen married to US citizen for just over 2 years, we were married in the UK and my Wife is staying in the UK on FLR(M) and is getting ready to apply for the 2nd stage under the 5 year route in March 2017.

We have some family issues that mean we have to go and stay in the USA for 6 months after March 2017. I was wondering what was possible for me and I was wondering if anyone had any experience or advice on? 

•	could I apply for a CR1 visa and be able to work in the USA during that 6 months?
•	If we came back to the UK for my Wife to complete FLR(M), can I return to the USA later with the same CR1 Visa? Does anyone have any info on guidelines on time spent out of the country with the CR1 Visa validity?
•	are there any other options that will allow me to work in the USA?

They are general timelines as we aren’t sure of where we will be as that is governed the health of others, so we need to be as flexible as possible.

Thanks,
Steve.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may make your dead line if you go the route of Direct Consular Filing in London asap. Re-entry permit allows a Green Card holder to be out side the US for up to a year. It has to be applied for while in the US and aproved. 
Unless you go the route of investor or employment based visa there is no temporary employment authorization.
A Gren Card is not a pond hopper visa but the first step to US citizenship. 
You can always use 90 days via ESTA or apply for 180 days B2 based on whatever the family reason is. Neither entails employment authorization.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

A CR! visa is applied for by a US citizen while they are living in the US . it takes around a year to get
I found difficulty in following your post 


SPOUSAL VISA
https://travel.state.gov/content/visas/en/immigrate/family/immediate-relative.html


----------

